# Contador de pulsos



## dcshonda (Nov 3, 2005)

Saludos a todos. 
Estoy tratando de implementar un sistema de deteccion de errores. Tengo implementada la parte hardware mas o menos.  Necesito realizar un contador de pulsos, de forma que me coja una secuencia de datos serie y me cuente los pulsos de esa secuencia. Y el resultado de la cuenta lo saque como una secuencia en paralelo...Si alguien me puede orientar un poco en esto de los contadores de los pulsos digitales ...le estaria muy agradecido.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Piries (Nov 3, 2005)

Se puede hacer un contador con biestables, si te interesa el tema le hecho una ojeada a los apuntes de digitales y te cuento.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok. Si tienes alguna idea..
Ahora mismo necesito toda la información que puedas darme. Muchas gracias.

Pronto publicare el sistema que tengo pensado...que no se yo si es valido. Ya lo vereis. Gracias.


----------



## Piries (Nov 3, 2005)

Hacer el contador no es complicado, pero hasta cuanto tiene que contar?? Porque dependiendo del numero de bits que se necesiten puede salir un churro bastante gordo y puede que sea mas comodo hacerlo con un pic. Es mas, yo usaria un 16F84A para hacerlo, seria sencillisimo y ahorrarias mucho espacio en la placa.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 3, 2005)

Quiero que cuente por ejemplo hasta 256, y luego ordenarle cada 2 msg que se resetee y cuente otra vez, y asi un bucle infinito. Maniana te envio lo que tengo y te comento mas tranquilamente, pues he pensado en emplear un microcontrolador, que emplea el pic que dices. Maniana lo paso, para que me aconsejes. Es que no se como implementar el contador con el pic, pues tendria que hacerme con un programador para el pic tambien. Yo te paso maniana lo que tengo pensado; es que lo tengo todo en la oficina. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Piries (Nov 3, 2005)

Pues muy bien! Mañana le echamos una ojeada a ver como esta la cosa. Sobre el programa del microcontrolador no te preocupes que en c son 4 lineas


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 4, 2005)

Saludos.
Ya tengo el circuito del microcontrolador que voy a emplear. Os adjunto el esquema. Y una idea de como hacer el contador, aunque no se yo si sera muy atinada.
De todas formas no se si emplear biestables o no. Si me puedes orientar un poco. Muchas gracias.

En breve publicaré mas ideas de como hacer mas contadores, a ver cual os parece mas atinada. Os paso una. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Piries (Nov 4, 2005)

Pues no le veo problema alguno al circuito que propones, he ojeado el datasheet del contador y creo que te deberia funcionar bien. Hacer contadores con biestables es bastante movida, porque sale un circuito con muchos chips i si quieres que el contador sea sincrono los calculos no es que sean complicados pero los tengo un tanto atravesados


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 4, 2005)

Muchas gracias voy a mirarlo este finde de todas formas. 
Creo que voy a escribir a los de ftdchip, no vaya a ser que luego no me sirva ese micro. Muchas gracias. El lunes te comento.
Si tienes mas ideas, no dudes en pasarmelas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 4, 2005)

dcshonda,

Te recomendaría que trates de no duplicar los post porque corres el riesgo de que eliminen ambas del directorio.

Saludos


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok. no hay ningun problema a la hora de interconectar el contador 74HC4040 con el uP DLP-2232PB. Por lo que el disenio es valido. Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboracion. Si alguien necesita esquemas, para hacer algo parecido, no dude en pedirmelo.


----------



## cobeco (May 1, 2012)

ola quisiera hacer un contador con pulsos de 0-99 y otro pulsador que sirva de reset ojala me puedan ayudar 

tengo unode 0-9 nose como implementar para que sea de 0_99 aqui les dejo mi circuito para k lo chekeen graxias

****************************************************************
'*  Name    :contador                                    *
'*  Author  : junior mendoza              *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2012 [select VIEW...EDITOR OPTIONS] *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                               *
'*  Date    : 30/04/2012                                        *
'*  Version : 1.0                                               *
'*  Notes   :                                                   *
'*          :                                                   *
'****************************************************************
vec var byte
num var byte

trisa=%00000011
trisb=0

cmcon=7
vec=0
portb=64

inicio:
 if porta.0=0then
 vec=vec+1
 lookup vec,[0,191,134,219,207,230,237,253,135,255,239],num
 portb=num
 if vec>=10 then
 vec=0
 endif
 pause 200
 endif
 if porta.1=0 then
 vec=vec-1
 lookup vec,[0,191,134,219,207,230,237,253,135,255,239],num
 portb=num
 if vec<=1 then
 vec=11
 endif
 pause 200
 endif
 goto inicio

 end


----------



## MrCarlos (May 1, 2012)

Hola cobeco

Pues no encuentro por ningún lado tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

